# Bunnies



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

I am thinking about getting another bunny. (We had to re-home our mini-Rex pair when we moved). I have lost my cat and it was very traumatic for me. I do, however, want a free-ranging animal again. We can't have dogs so I'm thinking about getting another bunny (preferably a large breed). 

What cages would you all reccomend? 
(Bunny will be caged except for free time until properly litter-trained and will be caged while I am at work/at night.) so I want something appropriately sized without spending more than $150 if possible. Ill be getting it as young as possible.

I'm bringing it up with my fiancé now but I think a bunny is a better option than another cat with a baby on the way. It'll be a while before I get one but just looking for info since there are a lot of bunny keepers on here. Also, is there a difference between the sexs personality-wise?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

I got the okay from the hubby. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

I'm so jealous!! I want a bunny so bad... one day, I'll get a sweet free range bunny.  Wish I could help you on cages, but I don't have any experience. I figure one of the traditional rabbit cages (long, 1" bars, plastic/metal bottom) would do the trick. My old art teacher had a Flemish giant free range rabbit that had an indoor hutch with a nice ramp.


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm picking up my Flemmie today  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm so happy for you. I just saw it was Saturday and was looking for a post about Thatcher.


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

We're leaving at about 12:30 (it's 10:45 now). There WILL be pics don't worry!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

Actually leaving now. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Divit (Aug 5, 2013)

Oh... I just saw this. How exciting to be getting a Flemish Giant. 

Starting with a young one is always the harder path to take. You'll have to deal with hormones when those kick in which may mean forgetting litter training, personality changes, possible aggression and then possibly dealing with neuter/spay surgery. But once that is passed, you'll be good to go. (not meaning to discourage you, just warning you of what's to come, lol)

For a Flemish, you'll probably be best off using an x-pen for a cage or an ultra-large NIC cage. I actually have a website all about indoor rabbits that has photos of these types of cages, ideas for bunny-proofing, litter training, determining appropriate cage size, and even what to do the first 48 hours, etc.

Many with Flemish giants will use one of the black plastic concrete mixing tubs from lowes or home depot for a litter box for a flemish giant. Of course, if you've gotten a young bunny, you won't need one that large right away.
Here's my site.
Be sure to post pics of your new baby bunny!

edit: Just a side note. While most rabbits transition to an adult diet at 6-7 months of age, a Flemish will go longer (9-12 months) since they have more growing to do.. So bear that in mind when reading about those transitions.


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

He's got the bathroom as a cage lol. A cat litter box and he was neutered two days ago. He came to me as 100% pee trained 98% poop trained before his neuter. He popped while eating his pellets so I moved those into his litter box as well. He's about 3 foot long and 6lbs. I'm 5'2 and here's him in my lap







He was estimated at 4-6 months but I think he's closer to 4. Based on weight standards for showing his breed he's on track and he's definately not a 6 month old rabbit. I've owned 6 month bunnies before. He's a total lap bunny, though. Nudges your hand so you pet him and everything. I put him on our queen size bed and he came over at sat in my lap. I couldn't ask for a better rabbit. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Divit (Aug 5, 2013)

Oh, he's adorable!! I love Flemmies!! (I love BIG rabbits)
Getting him already neutered is a GREAT way to go. I'm sure you'll be so happy with him. He sounds like he's already a sweetheart. 
100% poo trained is very rare indeed. So he sounds just great.
Congratulations!


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

I figure he's gonna have accidents for the first few weeks but then he'll do better. He still has stitches but I was never told I'd need to have them removed. Do I? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aknapoli (Oct 20, 2012)

I've never seen a bunny that big! He's adorable. Does he have a name yet?


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

Rodger lol He's 1/3 of his adult size. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Divit (Aug 5, 2013)

Timberlee Fields said:


> I figure he's gonna have accidents for the first few weeks but then he'll do better. He still has stitches but I was never told I'd need to have them removed. Do I?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes. He may even mark territory with some droppings as he claims his new home -- especially that bathroom.
I would imagine they used the type of stitches that dissolve on their own. You could always ask to be sure.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Awww pretty baby flemish giants are so cool!!!


----------



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

Holy **** that thing is huge.


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

He didn't fit in the litter box so I took a towel, folded it in half "hamburger style" placed it in an area next to the sink, put his food and water against the wall then sprinkled a layer of his litter over it. Ill get some chloroplast next paycheck and make him a custom litter box to fit in that space. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

He is so big!


----------

